# Cookies über OutputStream senden



## bummerland (30. Okt 2004)

folgendes problem: ich hab eine httpurlconnection zu einem server und will die daten aus dem inputstream über einen bufferedoutputstream zum browser senden. aber alle seiten, die cookies erfordern (z. b. foren oder ebay) können nicht geladen werden. ich kann die daten für den cookie aus dem inputstream holen, aber wie muss ich die zum browser senden? (es soll ein proxy server werden) ich hab schon probiert "Set-Cookie: ...." aber das ging nicht. hoffe das war verständlich ausgedrückt. 
hab das problem auch mal bei sun gepostet, aber hab bis jetzt noch keine lösung bekommen: http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jsp?forum=31&thread=567057


----------



## Guest (30. Okt 2004)

Der Client setzt die Kekse im Request-Header mit "Cookie: ..."

Erster Aufruf. Client hat noch keinen Keks.

```
CLIENT->SERVER

GET /whatever.php HTTP/1.1
User-Agent: ...
...

SERVER->CLIENT
HTTP/1.1 200 OK
Date: ...
Set-Cookie: PHPSESSID=122beef0b4d1245fdc506262ac73883b; path=/
...
```
Ein Folgeaufruf. Client hat bereits einen Keks.

```
CLIENT->SERVER

GET /whatever.php HTTP/1.1
User-Agent: ...
...
Cookie: PHPSESSID=122beef0b4d1245fdc506262ac73883b
Cookie2: $Version=1

SERVER->CLIENT

HTTP/1.1 200 OK
Date: ...
```
Hoffe, es bringt Dich weiter.


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Nov 2004)

>>bufferedoutputstream zum browser senden

heisst das du schreibst ein Servlet? Warum nimmst du nicht die Methoden der Servlet -API


----------

